# Single or unmarried partner?



## Ree123 (Jun 23, 2013)

My boyfriend and I are going to study in different colleges in UK. None of us will be applying for 'unmarried partner' visa. We'll be applying for separate student visas. On the visa form do we mention our marital status as 'single' or 'unmarried partner'? We have not been living together in India but intend to live together in UK. Should we mention this?


----------

